# Solid Wood.....SM-55X



## solid (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi Gents....

It´s almost a year since I posted. What happened in that time?, much so much that I still don´t know where the year went!!!!!....

Here is some pics of two of several models I finished in that time..
Both are Solid Mahogany Wood, plaster, paper, card...etc..

An unknown Piaggio-32. 


























SM 55X....General Italo Balbo´s plane on his Atlantic flight in 1933 from Orbitello, Italy-- to Chicago Ill with a 24 aircraft formation.......(One crashed in Holland).


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

Just Awesome! Do you build Boats/ships, too?

Gerry-Lynn

PS Welcome back - It has been a long time.


----------



## prasunsen (May 2, 2008)

Quite impressive, especially the first one


----------

